# A4 Allroad Revealed!



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...close/


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

no Airsuspension.....poor move Audi


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (zuma)*

they should just call it an A4 Outback. If it has no air suspension, it isn't an allroad IMO.


----------

